# Inspirational Christian blog



## bobo66

Www.blessedarethebarren.wordpress.com

I have just discovered this blog and found it very inspiring. I was also very humbled by the faith, courage and honesty of the author.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## bobo66

Also I've just discovered this blog:

http://saltwaterandhoney.org

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ClaireDa

Redeeming infertility is also a good site x


----------



## CaraJ

I find Sara's laughter a really helpful site. You can sign up for daily emails of infertility related devotions.


----------

